# Low energy, fatigue and brain fog!



## sanders71 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi! 
I'm new here but not to Hashimotos(12 years). I have a question(for anyone) regarding Cymbalta. 
Do any of you know of a vitamin, mineral, herb or supplement of some kind that will help with the low energy, fatigue and brain fog that is caused by taking Cymbalta? I need to increase my dosage but I get so sleepy and sluggish on a higher dose. I take an excellant women's multivitamin that really boosts energy, etc. but I am concerned it won't be enough once the Cymbalta is increased. I am open to any suggestions!
Thanks!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sanders71 said:


> Hi!
> I'm new here but not to Hashimotos(12 years). I have a question(for anyone) regarding Cymbalta.
> Do any of you know of a vitamin, mineral, herb or supplement of some kind that will help with the low energy, fatigue and brain fog that is caused by taking Cymbalta? I need to increase my dosage but I get so sleepy and sluggish on a higher dose. I take an excellant women's multivitamin that really boosts energy, etc. but I am concerned it won't be enough once the Cymbalta is increased. I am open to any suggestions!
> Thanks!


Do you have any current lab's with ranges you could share?

What types of thyroid replacement are you taking?


----------

